# help with x-over on a mtm design



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

hi trying to find the right point to cross these over at. the woofers will be wired in serious to create a 8 ohm load and the tweeter is 6 ohms, sorry i forgot the woofers are dayton rs180-4 and the tweeter is a seas 27TDFC. I was going to go with Zalph BAMTM but the my onkyo will not handle a impedance lower than 6ohms. I was trying to use x-over 3 pro but the graph just didnt look right, also i want to build these without a BSC because i plan on building the box and mounting them inwall then covering with drywall i just finished my infinity simple 12 build as my first project to cover the low end. so please help out a noob:hide::hide:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Can you post some screen shots or plots of the predicted impedance? Reason I ask is that small trip at zero phase below 6 ohms won't be a problem for a 6 Ohm rated amp. Large phase angle and/or a big region below 6 Ohms might be bad. Only way to know is to see what you are proposing.

I'll have to read up on BSC again, but if you are planning in-wall, it follows that you won't need a BSC circuit in the X over.


----------



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is my crossover design for my mtm inwall design someone please take a look and tell me if im on the right path. I did switch from the seas tweeter to a dayton dc28f-8 because i thought the graph looked better.


----------

